# Plain Jane



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice looking job!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Work that nice was clearly done by a non union shop.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

gold said:


> Work that nice was clearly done by a non union shop.


Are you doubting my handy work!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

gold said:


> Work that nice was clearly done by a non union shop.


Hell ya, union guys can't do work like that, because...................


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> ..straight and shiny they are!


And blurry too :laughing:

It looks good though.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Nice looking job!


Except I would have extended that lower piece of strut and picked up the other conduit on it.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Except I would have extended that lower piece of strut and picked up the other conduit on it.


That was an after thought. The second pipe that is.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> That was an after thought. The second pipe that is.


Figured as much. Had to nit pick something on that fancy install.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Are you doubting my handy work!


Nah just trolling.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

gold said:


> Nah just trolling.


:jester: Speaking of which........:whistling2:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

gold said:


> Work that nice was clearly done by a non union shop.


 Yep! The Union would of had the walls painted to prevent corrosion.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup:NICE JOB:thumbup:


----------



## Signalservice (Sep 7, 2011)

might want to consider a rain roof in case that overhead sprinkler main goes and gets your orderly install all rusty!:jester:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gold said:


> Work that nice was clearly done by a non union shop.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

This Looks real nice, BUT I don't care for the whole job, because the panels are only 2 feet off the floor. The average height of people is around 6 ft. Standing up you are looking over the top of these panels. 
Why on earth is "Union" always brought up ? Get over it..........


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

function takes a back seat to fashion .....?

~CS~


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

mrmike said:


> This Looks real nice, BUT I don't care for the whole job, because the panels are only 2 feet off the floor. The average height of people is around 6 ft. Standing up you are looking over the top of these panels.
> Why on earth is "Union" always brought up ? Get over it..........


I agree it is a nice looking install but the panels look a little low. I don't think it matters either whether it is union or not. I also usually cut the strut the width of the panel.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

what are we looking at .....a bunch of panels with pipe coming out the top.....pretty standard fare as far as difficulty rating goes...

Not sure why Union was brought up..?


----------

